# Show us your 3D Enterprise



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

Following a suggestion in MGagen's 3D Enterprise thread, and not wanting to contaminate his thread with the work of others, I'm opening up this thread to see as many 3D Enterprise models as possible. I'm sure quite a few here have built them over the years. I'll start.

I purchased a 3D app in 1997 called Infini-D by Specular. 3D apps change ownership more often than banks. Infini-D then went to MetaCreations which then merged with Ray Dream Studio and morphed into a product called Carrara. That was sold to Eovia and finally to DAZ. Crazy. But, back to 1997. 

I was struggling with the software trying to really immerse myself and coming back with fancy spinning logos and basic stuff. I needed a real project to force me to get inside the software and push it. What better than a 3D Enterprise?

Even though it was only 15 years ago, as far as publicly available reference material for the TOS Enterprise, it might as well have been the dark ages. I collected everything I could find including a bunch of screen caps. Fortunately, that same year, Charles Adams opened starshipmodeler.com. The site closed a while back, but Charles is a member here and maybe he'll chime in? His site not only contained reference material, but also building guides for models. He created awesome schematics of the details of the TOS E. I absorbed everything he posted and started building. Another invaluable resource was William McCullars legendary site theidicpage.com. Exhaustive reference material for the time. Stuff I hadn't seen anywhere else like the tailpipe socket text. Great stuff. I continued building.

Then, through theidicpage, I got in touch with a personable fellow in Finland named Petri Blomqvist. Idicpage was hosting renders of his TOS E and they were an inspiration. If I can make mine half as good as that guy's, I thought. I contacted Petri, expressed my admiration and showed him my earliest renders which I was confident he would lavish with praise. Instead, Petri was honest. He would gently point out the many errors in my geometry, proportions, etc. With Petri's observations, I began reshaping everything. At this time I also reached out to Charles Adams. He was very enthusiastic as well and offered guidance and suggestions. After about a year of building, tearing down and rebuilding. I was done. 

It's about 90% accurate by today's standards, but this was 12 years ago after all.


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

Hmm, youtube videos used to show up in the thread for me. Bit this time.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

jheilman said:


> Hmm, youtube videos used to show up in the thread for me. Bit this time.


You have to manually delete the 's' on the 'https' section. It's a pain. YT's own internal linking doesn't recognize the 's' either. Just another layer of YT BS you gotta shovel through. 
...

For 13yrs ago, those renders are great! Nice geo!


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

Thanks for the youtube assist.


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

I started work on Excelsior back in 2000, using Lightwave 3D v5.5. I haven't done much on it since '02, but the primary superstructures were pretty much done. Then Lightwave upgraded over time to v11. I'm having to learn it all over again!  I'll have to completely re-think how to build Excelsior due to the multi-layer Photoshop style approach in use since, what?, v7 I think.

Your 3D program...is it polygon based like Lightwave? I understand Petri uses Blender which is math equation based (not sure on that). With Lightwave, you can't get too close to the object without the polygons starting to show up in the render. Means making that part a much higher poly count in order to keep it smooth for extreme close ups.


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

Petri's first Enterprise was created in POV-RAY. Yes, that was an equation-based software. He did rebuild his E in Lightwave as I recall. 

Infini-D was primarily spline based. A few shapes on the E were true meshes, but most are simple intersections of splines. An awkward way to build sometimes, but, like vector art, you can zoom in and always have a smooth edge on shapes. I would have to swap out the textures for hi-res versions to really pull that off. I never got around to that. Haven't touched this model since 2001. And now, I don't even own a computer that will run that old software. I have all the renders, but can't access the source file. Carrara can import it, but it's a real mess when it does. Better to start over some day.


----------



## swbell3 (Jun 6, 2005)

*My 3D model*

(Slightly OT) This isn't Enterprise, but it _is_ the first 3D model of a Trek universe starship that I did:

USS Endeavour launches shuttlecraft 1.









USS Endeavour departs the planet Hoth after delivering supplies.









...and of course, *somebody* has to check on progress at Sherman's Planet...









Endeavour passing Saturn.









Endeavour breaking orbit from Earth.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Nice guys!


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

OK, so most of you have seen this... its the version 3 I used back in 2002 for the Dedication video to Matt Jefferies...

Its not the most accurate thing, well mostly the primary hull isn't. I have a version 4 that is accurate but not finished, that is based on Gary's plans from a few years ago. I doubt he even remembers passing them on to me. LOL. 

I also took some liberties adding a very subtle aztec paneling to the ship and making it a little dirtier as though she is at the end of her 5-year mission. Its not canon, but I like it. :wave:














































And for those who haven't seen it... this is the Dedication video.


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

Nice guys. Nova - love the shuttle bay. I had just started to build that on mine when I just quit. Never finished it.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Oh, and after building 4 Original Series Enertprises over the years, in 2003 I finally tackled this monster... nearly 3 million polygons, a few interiors and you can land the camera on the hull and not see the polygons. This is the model in my avatar pic...


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

jheilman said:


> Nice guys. Nova - love the shuttle bay. I had just started to build that on mine when I just quit. Never finished it.



Thanks! Its an early version, I actually built a better one, but I can't find any renders. It was nearly impossible fitting that thing in the ship and making it look right!


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Nova, what package did you use for the Refit?


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

I used Lightwave 8, charonjr.


----------



## Maritain (Jan 16, 2008)

Wow, nice work guys!


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

It's not the Enterprise, but I liked the design enough to try my hand at building it. I found the first image of the Franklin at Battleclinic.com, the second image is my first try at building it, and the last two are my second and final build of this little ship. It still needs some more of the markings and perhaps a little weathering, but it's pretty much done as far as I'm concerned.
I'm really excited to see all the other ships that people have posted to this thread, a lot of talent in this group. Keep posting!


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

TIEbomber1967 said:


> It's not the Enterprise, but I liked the design enough to try my hand at building it. I found the first image of the Franklin at Battleclinic.com, the second image is my first try at building it, and the last two are my second and final build of this little ship. It still needs some more of the markings and perhaps a little weathering, but it's pretty much done as far as I'm concerned.
> I'm really excited to see all the other ships that people have posted to this thread, a lot of talent in this group. Keep posting!


Love this design, especially the different take on the hangar bay door, it makes more sense that way.


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

TIEbomber1967 said:


> It's not the Enterprise, but I liked the design enough to try my hand at building it. I found the first image of the Franklin at Battleclinic.com, the second image is my first try at building it, and the last two are my second and final build of this little ship. It still needs some more of the markings and perhaps a little weathering, but it's pretty much done as far as I'm concerned.
> I'm really excited to see all the other ships that people have posted to this thread, a lot of talent in this group. Keep posting!


I'm very picky about new/different Federation Starship designs, but I love this thing. Great job!


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

While not the TOS Enterprise....this is a render I did last week in honor of TNG's 25th anniversary.


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

Looks good PixelMagic, that is the one Enterprise that I have yet to even attempt.
Here's an Enterprise, but FAR from completion. It's the Declaration class Enterprise, originally planned for Star Trek by Matt Jefferies during preproduction.
The other ring ship is the Ariadne, from one of the ship recognition charts I have. Also from here
http://www.shipschematics.net/startrek/images/federation/clipper_ariadne.jpg


----------



## Petri Blomqvist (Dec 19, 2001)

jheilman said:


> Petri's first Enterprise was created in POV-RAY. Yes, that was an equation-based software. He did rebuild his E in Lightwave as I recall.


Hey Jon! Man, I can't believe it's been over a decade! How have you been? Your E is still a beauty, especially considering back then most 3D software packages didn't even have global illumination, linear colorspace and all the other goodies they have these days.

My skin crawls at the thought of how I built my original POV-Ray Enterprise by essentially writing a script in a text file... and yes, I did rebuild it in Lightwave. At least twice! If you want to see the latest incarnation, just take a look at the 1/350 PL TOS E box sides... or the accessory pack boxes once those are out.


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

Fun with the Grissom.
I love the design of the Grissom, it's my favorite ship even though it got no love from the movies or TV (always being blown up and whatnot). It has a very modular feel to it that could easily lend itself to other space-faring applications. So with that in mind...


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

More fun with the Grissom
Most of the designs are from the Starfleet Refence Manuals by Jackill, the U.S.S. Langstrom is from one of the Ships of the Line calendars if I remember correctly. The U.S.S. Avalon is my own little mashup. They all still need some work, mainly windows. Like everything else, I'll get around to it someday.


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

Petri Blomqvist said:


> Hey Jon! Man, I can't believe it's been over a decade! How have you been? Your E is still a beauty, especially considering back then most 3D software packages didn't even have global illumination, linear colorspace and all the other goodies they have these days.


Good to hear from you Petri. It _has_ been quite a long time. Bravo to you and all your contributions to the various TOS Enterprise projects you've helped bring to fruition over the years. And thanks for inspiring me way back in 1998 with your first TOS E model.


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

TIEbomber1967 said:


> Here's an Enterprise, but FAR from completion. It's the Declaration class Enterprise, originally planned for Star Trek by Matt Jefferies during preproduction.


I do really love that ship. Sentimental favorite. Nice work.


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

A bit more 3D.
My interpretation of the Starfleet HQ from the Franz J. manual, with a couple of ships. I'm debating whether or not to put some windows around the outer rim of the main section. The windows on the office sections are pretty small and difficult to make out, so I may not add any more.


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Star Base 21 in the Beta Gamma Hydris system! I was there on shore leave last year.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

TIEbomber1967 said:


> A bit more 3D.
> My interpretation of the Starfleet HQ from the Franz J. manual, with a couple of ships. I'm debating whether or not to put some windows around the outer rim of the main section. The windows on the office sections are pretty small and difficult to make out, so I may not add any more.


I've always wanted to see this in 3D with starships around it for scale. Thanks for sharing this! You did a wonderful job.


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

A slight variation on the old school tug.
I used the primary hull hanger found on the Masao Okazaki destroyer, and added it to the Franz J. tug, and was fairly pleased with what I ended up with.
I could still tweek it by pulling the hanger doors further into the center, but I'm not sure if it needs it. Suggestions?


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

SWEET! That looks really nice! :thumbsup:


----------

